# Finished Fairy Wings



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I spent almost all day on these. Last night I ended up washing off the paint and than this morning I drew it out for what I wanted to do and went from there. If anything they will make a cute wall decoration.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty colors! I would put that on my daughter's wall, it would match nicely. As far as my doggy is concerned, she would probably destroy them in a second if I tried to make her wear them. She likes to go naked. 

It's very pretty.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you. I'm hoping she'll swear it. I'm think of having it so it snaps to her dress. If it doesn't work out not sure what ill do since my room theme is yellow.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Oh my those wings are adorable! Did you use wire to form them and then use organza to cover? I would attach them to an outfit using velcro - - - -I would love to see her wearing them too!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually used wire coat hanger. A holy (bad word) to bend. I bought ivory pantry hose wished to go white. Than bent the wire and put the panyhose over the wired and pullled till they were tight over the wire and than tapped them down. I think if I ever do this again I'm going to buy floral wire at 16 gauge. 

Thank you. I'm still debating because I want her to wear the dress by itself or with the wings.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Those turned out really cute!! My 6-year old would fall to pieces over those. She loves anything fairy princess & loves to dress up!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Awww thank you. Other than looking like a fairy farted on me yesterday, with all the glitter all over me.


----------

